# Topeak Dual Touch Bike Stand Boden/Decken-Klemmständer für 2 Fahrräder TOP



## mweis (9. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180735911641?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

